# Bombay Clipper 31



## tcase10 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am trying to find information about a Bombay Clipper 31. Does anyone have any resources? They are said to be capable coastal cruisers and some have crossed the Gulf of Mexico, but I can't seem to find any information regarding construction, set up, capabilities or customization. Thanks.


----------



## tcase10 (Dec 14, 2007)

What about Walter Scott? Does anybody know where to find information on him? I googled him, but could not find much other than he was the Bombay Cliper and Watkins designer.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

You could look at Goodoldboat.com and see the people listed under "sailboat class associations and sailing groups" There are a couple of people listed there with phone numbers and email addresses. I own a Bombay Clipper 31 and may be able to answer some of your questions. Basically it is a fat boat that is built like a tank and needs a bit of breeze to get it moving. Below decks there is a lot of room for a 31' boat.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken the molds were purchased by Island Packet in Clearwater Fl.?


----------



## tcase10 (Dec 14, 2007)

FarCry, Thanks, I emailed both contacts on the GOB site, but both were returned as undeliverable. I did not try the numbers, but I will. I like the built like a tank part and understand that it takes a breeze to get moving, but overall how is the performance? I live north of New Orleans and sail in Lake Pontchartrain were winds can be light, but can pipe up in a hurry and when the do the lake becomes very choppy. There is a BC 31 nearby for sale and it may be a candidate. I was really looking in the 27 ft range, but came across this one. Do you know if there are any problems with blisters other than the usual late 70's problems. Also, is hardware, i.e. portlights and hatches, hard to find? Thanks


----------



## tcase10 (Dec 14, 2007)

Billangiep, I am confused about that. I have read and heard the same about the molds used to build the island packet, but in an interview with Bob Johnson, the IP designer, he said he used the molds from a Bombay Clipper Express, which was a 26 ft sloop. I am not sure if the BC 31 molds came from the same place.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

tcase10, Thinking back it was the Express that had sparked my interest. I was told by an owner about the molds and Island Packet.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

TC10 

My boat has a few blisters that I have not really paid much attention to. When I haul it next year I may look at them and decide if I want to work on them or not.

Performance is sort of a hard question to answer. Is the boat fast? NO!!! I believe the PHRF ratings put it in the 237 range. Need I say more? I can generally run down and pass most of the rental Cats in the BVI's, if they are sailing and not motorsailing. 

Where I sail winds are frequenty in the mid to upper teens and for most points of sail I can stay in the 6 knot range while keeping the boat at a heel that is comfortable for my wife and I (20 degrees) The boat can be pushed a bit harder and gain 3/4 of a knot. It is much harder to maintain proper control of ones beverages however. I have been able to sustain 8 knots (by GPS) for a few miles on a reach with winds at 25+ and this seems to be as well as I can sail it, others may be able to do better.

For mostly light wind sailing I would want a lighter more easily pushed hull. The motor would be frequently necessary in any winds less than 10.

Is it easy to sail well? Yes. It is very forgiving and easy to sail. 

Pluses--Easy to sail--Built sturdy like many boats of that time--Very roomy below for a 31 footer--Comfortable for weeklong trips

Minuses--Needs some decent wind to get moving--Even then, pretty slow.


----------



## tcase10 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you for the insight. I realize that races will not be won with this boat, but 6 knots in moderate winds will take me where I want to go in the time I want to be there. I have raced sailboats and enjoy that, but want a boat that will be safe and stable for my family. I also like the room below.

How often do you get to the Carribean?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

If stability is important to you then the Bombay should work well for you.

I get to the Caribbean every day . I live on St Thomas and try to get out once a week for at least a few hours. I also race, but on a smaller and much lighter boat. 

One other point I neglected to mention was that my boat has the deeper draft, 5' if I recall correctly. I am aware that there are many shallow draft Bombays around and I could not comment as to their sailing attributes or stability of the shoal draft version. What is the draft of the boat you are looking at?

My boat has also been repowered with a 2 cylinder Yanmar and from searching Yachtworld it appears many Bombay 31's had a single cylinder engine. I do not know how much horsepower difference there may be but into a stiff breeze and 5' waves I would appreciate a bit more grunt at times. The power plant may be something for you to consider also.


----------



## tcase10 (Dec 14, 2007)

Sailing once a week in the Caribbean.....Nice. 

I was not aware that the BC31 had a full keel version. The one I am looking at has the shoal, 3'5" keel, with 3,900 lbs of ballast. I do not think that will affect stability, but sailing performance will probably be affected.

As far as racing, I have found a few others that race, but that is not my purpose. I have a smaller Catalina 22 if I want to race. Although on a windy day the PHRF of 234-237 could work in your favor.

As for the diesel, that is a different story. I was told it is an 18 HP of unkown origin. I looked at the motor and could not make out the name on the ID plate. It says it was manufactured in The Peoples Republic of China. I have a photograph of the ID plate. I will have to downsize it and upload it here. It appears to read Shuangniao Diesel Engine. There is some other information that is very hard to read. I am trying to find additional info about the engine.

How many HP is your engine?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I do not know how many HP my engine has. It is a 2 cylinder raw water cooled Yanmar and myself and others have been unsuccessful in finding any tags or markings on it anywhere. In calm conditions it has no problem pushing the boat at 5.5 knots at little more than 1/2 throttle.

There is one shoal draft BC31 that I have seen on a mooring here. Never seen it move but would love to sail on it to see what differences there may be in how it sails as compared to the deeper draft of mine.

What comments has the owner of the boat you wish to buy made regarding how it sails/performs in your local conditions?


----------



## tcase10 (Dec 14, 2007)

The current owner said he has only sailed a few times. I get the impression he may have bought it for a live aboard because he lives a state away and said he was working in the area for about a year.

What year is you boat? Have you performed any major upgrades?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

TC10, my boat is a 1978. It was sailed down from Florida and used for day trips for many years out of St John. After that it was used as a liveaboard for 10 years or so on St Thoma and then it was used mainly for racing. Engine was rebuilt one year before I purchased it and new Quantom sails were put on in early 2005 along with a new sailcover and cockpit cushions.

Most significant upgrades I've completed would be:
Having the topsides painted with Awlgrip (by others)
New fresh water tank with new hoses and new pump
Replacement of large amperage wires and the addition of a house battery with a small solar panel.
Replaced most of the running rigging

Nothing really major but dozens of small projects like adding fans, depth sounder and chart plotter.

Other than the paint I doubt any of those things would count as major upgrades.

Does the boat you are looking at appear to need any major work?


----------



## tcase10 (Dec 14, 2007)

Merry Christmas, FarCry, I've been out for a few days.

The boat I am looking at is a 1978, too. It appears to need cosmetic upgrading. My biggest concern is the engine. I do not have any experience with a diesel. Do you know if most diesel's are the same. Will a mechanic be able to work on a diesel that he may have never seen the same way as working on a common yanmar or universal? I am sure that the electrical will need upgrading. The boat has a fridge and A/C. The A/C appears to be recently installed and is sitting under the sink. It likely needs some work. There is a hose leading off of it, which I assume is for the drain. It must not be plumbed to a thru hull and it appears that when some one is on board the hose is led to the bilge. If I make an offer, it will be conditioned on a survey. One other thing is that the topsides appear to have been painted with a common household paint and there is some chipping aroung he ports. Do you have any photos of your boat?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I would suggest you start a new thread under the appropriate heading and see if others could comment on your concerns regarding a less common diesel engine. 

I do have photos of my boat, most were taken at a distance while underway and do not show any close detail shots. Have you looked at yachtworld.com to see the condition of other BC31's that are for sale? 

Perhaps you could start a new thread and see if another member from Sailnet would be willing to look at the boat with you. Two heads can be better than one and they may be able to recognize the paint or other potential areas of concern. 

The engine would be a big concern to me. Can you check around your area and see if there are mechanics that are familiar with it? How are the sails? How are the chainplates, have they been replaced? Can you post some pictures of the boat you are looking at?


----------



## tcase10 (Dec 14, 2007)

Happy New Year!

I have reviewed photographs and other Bombay Clipper 31 at yachtworld.com. Most appear to be in good condition. I haven't fully decided to purchase a new boat. However, it is a good idea to have someone help me take a look at it. I am also considering a survey if I do decide to buy.

The current owner does not live in the same state where the boat is located and therefore I've only had a short time to inspect the interior. I have not had the opportunity to look sales, rigging or chainplates.

I do have some photographs, which I will attempt to post here. However I believe they are too large. I have a number of photographs, if you like I can PM them to you. I was also able to find an old ad on a webpage where the boat was originally listed approximately 3 to four years ago, which has some photographs. Here is the link http: //www (dot) baymarine (dot) c o m/31bombay_cbreeze.html. The boat is basically the same as in the ad photographs. However, it appears to need a good cleaning.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

TC10 

PM sent.


----------



## tcase10 (Dec 14, 2007)

Does the Bombay Clipper have a fully encapsulated keel or is it hung on bolts?


----------



## jonneely (Jul 19, 2009)

FarCry,
we are looking into getting one of these boats, from your avatar it looks like you have a great copy of one, could you maybe send me or direct me in the right direction to see more pics of you boat? Also with the right modifications do you think this would be a capable bluewater boat if needs be?

Thanks for any help,

Jon


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Look here for photos http://www.sailnet.com/forums/orphan-brands/40371-bombay-clipper-31-a.html#post520714 or go to Orphan Brands and scroll til you find Bombay Clipper. Don't be afraid to use the search function too.

Jeff and a plethora of others on Sailnet are far more qualified to answer your questions regarding the choice of a BC for bluewater usage. My understanding is that the BC31 (which I have) has almost all of the attributes one does *not* want for offshore travel. It has a very large cockpit, very minimal tankage and a very wide middle (11'+ on a 31' vessel) that is not easily driven into high seas. Mine seems very solid and I have little doubt it would tolerate a lot of abuse before any structural failure occurs. There are other larger Bombay models I know nothing about that may be suited for the Big water. I look at the BC31 as an adequate weekender/coastal cruiser with a very large interior for such a short boat.


----------



## sierradave (Apr 20, 2009)

*1979 Bombay Clipper 31 experience*

We bought our Bombay Clipper "Dream Catcher" from a local owner in the San Francisco Bay Area last April. We're at the "experienced Beginner" (or "early Intermediate") level and are finding this boat perfect for us.

At the time we bought her, the market price in these parts was around $16K. Our seller was in a hurry and cut that price in half, we got the "best deal on the Bay" that week.

The boat is ideal for cruising in protected waters. SF Bay gets pretty rough; our currents can be very strong and we have to dodge wakes of ferries, huge freighters and lots of power boats. Dream Catcher handles all these well.

Although the full keel definitely costs you something in performance, that 3'6" draft means we get a wider choice of marinas. Our home, the island city of Alameda, has ONE marina on the Bay side whose entrance can be as shallow at six feet. No problem for us, so no hour motoring up the Oakland/Alameda Estuary to reach the Bay.

We just had the boat surveyed, and he was very impressed. He used a wood mallet on every inch of the deck, and found only one small area that it rang a little hollow.

Work done:
Added new Raymarine instruments
Bottom paint
Replaced 3 thru-hull valves
Stepped the mast; replaced pretty much everything on top. Put the wiring in conduit--HIGHLY RECOMMENDED since original wiring was just wrapped and hanging in there.
Added a couple of Zarcor SternPerch transom corner seats from clrmarine.com; a very desirable addition.

Only negatives so far:
1) Ours has a 12HP 2-cylinder Yanmar. A bigger engine would be nice, but this one does move us against the currents, so it's fine. We don't know whether the engine is original.
2) The boat has AWFUL port prop walk in reverse! Be prepared for learning whatever tricks you can, especially if you back out of your slip to starboard. A smaller prop can reduce this, but at an equal loss of power (that we don't have to spare).
3) The forward cabin bunk has an open area where you enter. That makes the person sleeping on that side constantly nervous about rolling over and off the bed! We solved that by adding a plywood platform and foam triangle, basically filling in the space and expanding the bed. Works great.

We have yet to take her out of the Golden Gate to the ocean; we think she's ready but we aren't. Note that the molds for this boat became one of the first Island Packet Yachts, and you know what their reputation is.

I'd be happy to join a correspondence with any Bombay owners! Let's share stories. Pictures of ours are at virtualameda.com/bombay .

Enjoy!
Dave Bloch
Alameda, CA


----------



## sierradave (Apr 20, 2009)

*Love our Bombay, too*

All:
Was reading the posts tonight. We've owned a BC31 "Dream Catcher" for a year in San Francisco Bay and _really love her._ (We call her "the Buick of the Bay") Photos at virtualameda.com/bombay .
Would enjoy sharing more with everyone about our Bombay boats.
(Our improvements: single-lever engine control mounted near top of binnacle; added a second jib fairlead rail aft of the original; added "Sternperch" seats with cup holders to the aft rails (GREAT).)
Thanks!
==Dave Bloch, Alameda, CA
PS: just read the post I submitted a year ago but never heard anything back on. Anybody out there? Would love to hear from you! Email: [email protected]


----------



## saradog (Oct 11, 2010)

*Hello Bombay Clipper owners*

I thought I would post here since it seems to be the most recent BC thread. I've had a 1978 BC for 5 or 6 years and sail on the Chesapeake Bay. I love the boat but the lack of an aft cabin is a little limiting in terms of overnighting with others. Right now my biggest task is doing something about the deck. It's getting that old chalky texture and mildews easily. I've tried cleaning and waxing but that doesn't last long. Does anybody have any suggestions on the best approach to restoring the deck? Thanks.


----------



## hardin45lover (May 6, 2010)

*Go For It*

THE one thing i know is that back in the late 80's i met a fellow in Jensen Beach at Bailey boat yard whom had home built this same boat ( think he had rented or somehow got hold of a mold ) he had built this boat in the midwest and brought it to Florida with his family of 5-6 and planned on cruising the world. I THOUGHT HE WAS CRAZY but last I heard they were in the carib and doing well
The design is not fast but well thought of and the numbers make sense for what you are looking at doing...
Cap. Joseph


----------



## bonsai77 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have never heard abou this boat type, sorry.


----------



## saradog (Oct 11, 2010)

*info on Bombay Clipper history*

Since a few posters had asked about the history of the Bombay Clipper, I thought I would post a couple of paragraphs from an interview with Bob Johnson of Island Packet from 2004:

"I was also consulting, doing odd designs, but I really wanted to be an independent designer and builder. I was making a living but knew I had complete knowledge of how to build production boats. I had an opportunity to buy molds for a relatively new boat from Bombay Yachts, a local company that was being liquidated. It was founded by two guys who left Irwin: Ross James and Chris Petty. One was production manager and one was sales manager. I bought the molds for the Bombay Express which Walt Scott had designed for them as a beamy cat sloop. Chris Petty had always liked that kind of boat and was the prime mover behind its creation."

"Chris and Ross left Irwin to start Bombay Yachts, they did a 31-foot Bombay Clipper designed by Walt Scott from scratch then bought a Canadian mold and converted a 44-footer. Their last boat before they went out of business was the Bombay Express, they built 16 or 17, and some were sold as unfinished boats because they were winding down. They didn't go bankrupt, but they had sold out to an investor who passed away, and the business was liquidated. I realized an opportunity was before me and it was a boat I related to, a centerboarder with a barndoor rudder, looking like a Cape Cod catboat with 5-foot 9-inch headroom. This was the parent boat for the IP line, the Island Packet 26."


----------



## sierradave (Apr 20, 2009)

*Bombay Clipper 31--deck cleaning*

Saradog:
I just took a shot at cleaning the deck areas, scrubbing it down and then using 3M Marine Wax with an electric buffer. The areas I did definitely have a bit more sheen than before, but I can't speak to how long it will last.
There's a really good article in this month's issue of Practical Sailor comparing lots of boat waxes/polishes. If you have access to those (many yacht clubs keep a library) you might take a look.
Good luck!
-_Dave
Alameda, CA
PS: you're right about no aft cabin; we see it as a perfect two-person overnight boat.



saradog said:


> I thought I would post here since it seems to be the most recent BC thread. I've had a 1978 BC for 5 or 6 years and sail on the Chesapeake Bay. I love the boat but the lack of an aft cabin is a little limiting in terms of overnighting with others. Right now my biggest task is doing something about the deck. It's getting that old chalky texture and mildews easily. I've tried cleaning and waxing but that doesn't last long. Does anybody have any suggestions on the best approach to restoring the deck? Thanks.


----------



## saradog (Oct 11, 2010)

*Thanks for the tip sierradave*

I did find the issue of Practical Sailor. I guess I will try the cleaning and waxing approach one more time before painting.

Saradog
Chesapeake Bay


----------



## wjuniker (Apr 19, 2015)

Im lookin for the sizes of the hatches and both sizes of the ports. Can anyone help


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

I have the pilothouse version and can get you sizes tomorrow. Hopefully they are the same as the Clipper. I am curious of those who own late 70s Clippers about hull blisters. Mine is a 1978 that I bought about 3 months ago. A fixer-upper for sure. I am curious of those who have had to haul and repaint their bottoms. How did she look for blisters? Anyone able to comment on fiberglass construction of hull in terms of water intrusion (blisters)? Thanks.


----------



## wjuniker (Apr 19, 2015)

Some of the ports might be the same as the pilothouse. As far as blisters I'm havin a bottom job done right now in Port Aransas on the Texas coast. The previous owner said it was done 6 years ago upon inspection I felt pretty good about the the bottom. Very minor blisters.


----------



## saradog (Oct 11, 2010)

A few years ago I replaced my original plastic ports with stainless steel. I worked with my yard and New Found Metals and the new ones fit perfectly. NFM probably has the measurements in their records somewhere.

Saradog


----------

